# Amazon 9W Kindle/Fire charger "unavailable"



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

"We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock."
Maybe Amazon is getting ready to unveil something new. Or maybe it's an entirely different reason. I've never seen this out of stock before.

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00QFQRELG/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=ISZSBJC259RMZ&colid=37TPZA2QWISJY&psc=0


----------

